# Geckota K1 V16 Aviator incoming.



## Lancman (Jul 1, 2016)

I just noticed that Watchgecko have a couple of their watches on sale at 50% off, including the K1 V16 Aviator in bronze.

Price is now £44 after additional 10% 'watchuseek' discount.










The matching strap is also on sale at £9

Couldn't resist at those prices so I have both incoming. Will post some pics and thoughts when they arrive.


----------



## Lancman (Jul 1, 2016)

Rats, it seems I can't spell Aviator and I can't find any way to edit the post either.


----------



## Pip (Jul 19, 2016)

Lancman said:


> I just noticed that Watchgecko have a couple of their watches on sale at 50% off, including the K1 V16 Aviator in bronze.
> 
> Price is now £44 after additional 10% 'watchuseek' discount.
> 
> ...


Thanks, will have to have a look at those!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

Did anyone see the K3 on e-bay? £187.89 + £33.82 p+p. :jawdrop1:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/291858657368?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## Lancman (Jul 1, 2016)

brummie1875 said:


> Did anyone see the K3 on e-bay? £187.89 + £33.82 p+p. :jawdrop1:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/291858657368?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


 Crazy price! Those 24 watchers can't seriously be thinking of buying it,...can they?


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

Lancman said:


> Crazy price! Those 24 watchers can't seriously be thinking of buying it,...can they?


 *Noooo i think like me they are all watching to see if it does go.*

*There is a * G. GERLACH SUBMARINE *that i am watching too that looks nice.*


----------



## Lancman (Jul 1, 2016)

It's here already. :clap:

What's in the box:










Apart from the watch and strap there's a guarantee card, a faux leather pouch, a plastic gadget that looks like it's for measuring lug widths, and 6 spring bars.

Watch and strap are a perfect match and both are very nice. I have girlie 160mm (61/4") wrists, so I had to cut an extra hole in the strap, as usual. 










The antique bronze effect finish is nicely done and does a good job of making the watch look old. The movement is a Miyota 8215 auto, so it hand winds but doesn't hack.



















There's no denying that it's a large watch at 44 x 14mm and I think I can only just get away with it on my skinny wrists, but anyone with 7"+ wrists should be fine.










I really like the sterile dial, the deep blue enamel on the hands and the seconds hand that is so long it looks like it's scraping the inside of the case. One personal niggle is that the back end of this is painted black rather than the same blue as the other hands. It would also have been cool if that was lume on the 'pointy end' rather than just white paint.

Speaking of lume, it's C3 Super-LumiNova, so it's great, as expected.

Overall I'm very impressed, especially at this price point, and I can see this getting more than it's fair share of wrist time. :thumbsup:


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

*Looking good there on the wrist, and all round a great buy.*

*Prompt service as well it would seem. * :thumbs_up:

*Enjoy !!!!!!!*


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

I have found mine a decent watch had no problems and its had some punishment as you can see,! :laugh: ,

deano

"mine says hi, "

what's that all about watches don't talk or may be they do ! :laugh:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Lancman said:


> I just noticed that Watchgecko have a couple of their watches on sale at 50% off, including the K1 V16 Aviator in bronze.
> 
> Price is now £44 after additional 10% 'watchuseek' discount.
> 
> ...


 Pah  , sold out. Still I like the stainless Californian dial diver.

Just bought another Vostok for light modding, so next month maybe. :yes:


----------



## Lancman (Jul 1, 2016)

brummie1875 said:


> *Looking good there on the wrist, and all round a great buy.*
> 
> *Prompt service as well it would seem. * :thumbs_up:
> 
> *Enjoy !!!!!!!*


 Thanks.

Great service indeed - next day delivery via DHL.



deano1956 said:


> I have found mine a decent watch had no problems and its had some punishment as you can see,! :laugh: ,
> 
> deano
> 
> ...


----------



## Lancman (Jul 1, 2016)

WRENCH said:


> Pah  , sold out. Still I like the stainless Californian dial diver.
> 
> Just bought another Vostok for light modding, so next month maybe. :yes:


 Yes, sorry about that, I think I caused a bit of a stampede by posting the deal on Watchuseek. Those lucky Yanks get away with no VAT and benefit from the weak pound, so it was an even better deal for them.


----------



## Dan_77 (Oct 20, 2016)

awesome!


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

A fantastic deal . Watch looks great , enjoy .


----------



## Akhila Bale (Sep 19, 2016)

Watch looks great with matching strap and bronze effect finish is also nice.


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

*I notice that the 3 new brand models have the Seiko NH35 hand winding/hacking movement and a price of £169.00. *


----------

